# CEBU CITY | GT Times Square Cebu | 30 fl | U/C



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*First Rendition . . .*


tj_brewed said:


> *G-Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Updated Rendition . . .*


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

Glittering in gold and soaring above the heart of Fuente Cebu, GT Times Square Cebu rises 30 stories to offer sweeping panoramic views of the city against a backdrop of majestic mountain ranges of Cebu. Destined to be a building icon offering top medical and health related services all in one stop, the building will feature a dramatic high-ceiling design lobby, and spectacular rooftop function rooms designed around nature and its beauty.



GT Times Square will introduce Cebu to an unprecedented level of gracious service and luxury, and will be one of the most exclusive buildings in the island.


 200 well-appointed guest rooms and suites

 Dozens of the top medical practitioners in the country

 World-class Spas right at your fingertips

 State of the art Medical Laboratory

 Over 3,000 square meter of function space and meeting room

 Stunning views of Cebu and Mactan

 Few steps away from the top hospital in Cebu-Chong Hua, Cebu Doctors, Velez. St. Vincent, Community Hospital,

 Celebrated pharmacies

 Filipino hospitality





LINK​


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*Rendition with Cybergate Cebu*​


concern said:


> G Tower and Cybergate Robinsons


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

What a disappointing and uninspired updated version of the original render.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

please show some updates or im going to move this


----------



## shadow_can2003 (Jan 8, 2006)

Anong nangyari? Angpangit naman ng bagong rendering?


----------



## cc80cc80 (Jan 16, 2009)

waiting for better render


----------



## Maddawg (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the first version a lot better.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

by slerz



slerz said:


> Mao sad.. mana man ang parking og ang podium after sa 8th... the red labelled part kay (3 floors) kay for office space na...:yes:


Ugly uke:


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

by slerz



slerz said:


> *AsoF Oct. 1*


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

*update*



kindofperfect82888 said:


>


----------



## jrtdc1990 (Feb 27, 2012)

hello! can someone tell me the contractors to this project? thankss


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

updates!!!



slimer said:


> taken 03.04.12 by me


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

diehardbisdak said:


> ^^ ....taas-taas na jud diay ang *GT Times Square Tower*...i hope wala ma-stalled ang construction...
> 
> pic by @redjie - posted today
> 
> ...


nEW dESign


----------



## maguha1 (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ Much better


----------



## pamikoi (Aug 22, 2012)

does anyone knows who is owns this project???


thank you in advance


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

go to visayan thread in philippine forum.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1786


----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Jarenz (Feb 6, 2007)

skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Update



JuanTed said:


> ig: niantukin


----------



## Migard (Mar 4, 2016)

Any updates in this project?


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Updates


johnluke said:


> *cloudy fuente circle area*
> 
> photo host





johnluke said:


> *Attention OBO, have this building na be finished or demolished.*


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 13:*









The Heart of Cebu by Lemuel Montejo, on Flickr


----------

